# Playing or Fighting



## jriche (Jun 2, 2007)

how do you know when they are play wrestling or like fighting? i see mine play/fight but i think its just playing cuz they don't make noise.i have 2 black hooded males so i also considered that it is a dominance issue. i've only had them for 2 days. any guesses?

Thanks,
JRiche


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

With any group of rats there is the need to assert dominance. As with puppies, much of the 'play' has to do with establishing a pecking order. As long as no one is bleeding or broken, it's fine.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

"No blood, no foul" always works with me.


----------



## jriche (Jun 2, 2007)

cool thanks a lot, yea i kinda thought that if neither were hurt then they were okay.

Thanks,
JRiche


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, I tend to go by that rule, too. Occasionally, one of them will squeak a bit louder than normal and I'll let the one that's being a bit rough know that I'm watching them, but other than that I tend to leave them to it. No injuries so far *touches wood*.


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2007)

I had this same problem, I decided they were playing also, as they'd tussle then start grooming each other and stuff, like nothing ever happened.


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

when there is a lot of screaming you'll know its fighting


----------

